# irssi/irssi-devel pcre problem



## holms (Oct 22, 2012)

Well I have the same problem with irc/irssi. First it tried to install glib20 although it's already installed then he pulls pcre in, although that one is also installed.


```
===>   Compressing manual pages for pcre-8.31_1
===>   Running ldconfig
/sbin/ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib
===>   Registering installation for pcre-8.31_1
===>   Returning to build of glib-2.28.8_4
Error: shared library "pcre.1" does not exist
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glib20.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glib20.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glib20.
```


----------



## holms (Oct 22, 2012)

`# portmaster -w devel/pcre` didn't helped


----------



## holms (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi. I in fact already gave up on googling and common sense. So I need your help for 100% solution.

First of all it's FreeBSD 10.


```
FreeBSD myhost 10.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT #0: Mon Oct  8 18:06:33 CEST 2012     root@myhost:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

here's a port file


```
*default host=cvsup.fr.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=.
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress

ports-all
```

Please see attached build log.

As stated in post bellow, I should check /usr/port/UPGRADING. So all they write is:



> 20120214:
> AFFECTS: users of devel/pcre
> AUTHOR: dougb@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...



I did that, didn't helped at all. By the way even when pcre installs clearly, there's no .so files in /usr/local/lib. Also you should notice that I tried devel version from logs pcre-8.31_1, standard one from port tree comes with this version pcre-8.31. So I just downloaded tarball and replaced devel/pcre but still same result with exactly same error.

Please help.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 22, 2012)

Don't hijack other people's threads please. Posts merged.


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 22, 2012)

Are you testing 10?


----------



## holms (Oct 23, 2012)

@SirDice sorry i started to post there first then created this topic.

@UNIXgod yes I am, and because of that pcre shouldn't work?


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 24, 2012)

holms said:
			
		

> @SirDice sorry i started to post there first then created this topic.
> 
> @UNIXgod yes I am, and because of that pcre shouldn't work?



10 is not even a release canidate.

Unless your a developer or tester it may be a good idea to run production releases.

From http://www.freebsd.org/where.html#helptest



> If you are interested in a purely experimental snapshot release of FreeBSD-CURRENT (AKA 10.0-CURRENT), aimed at developers and bleeding-edge testers only



From http://www.freebsd.org/snapshots/



> Things You Might Want to Know
> 
> In particular, before getting and installing a snapshot release, be aware of following:
> 
> ...



You'll want to submit a pr.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah, if you want to have new features when they become available I suggest running -STABLE, not -CURRENT. The latter implies you know what you are doing and are capable of solving any issues that might arise.


----------



## holms (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok thank you for pointing.. Recompiled to bsd 9.0 works perfectly.


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 25, 2012)

holms said:
			
		

> Ok thank you for pointing.. Recompiled to bsd 9.0 works perfectly.



Don't forget to submit that pr =)

If irssi has regressions next year when I'm running 10. I'm blaming you holms!


----------

